# Piranha Breeding Again?



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

They are at it again. I this normal? They just finished making their nest, chasing everything that gets near it, and now they are doing their dance again. I have fry from last week...I'm confused. Can they spawn after a week, after they laid their eggs. (by the way it's the same pair)


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sorry I dont think this is the right forum for this topic, so please someone please move this to piranha breeding...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

syphon those eggs outa that tank, and send me some









yes its totally normal dude, once u get an established pair of breeders they can breed like convicts which is good in my mind,

for all the fry i would go grab a few 40 gallon tuberwere tubbs put some of the cycled gravel in it along with a little filter with a sponge over the intake, ( so it deos suck up any babies)

good luck with those babies, u are lucky,


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks micus.
i siphoned the eggs from last week and i have about 300 healthy fry.
i wonder how many they are going to have this time?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am not too familiar with breeding, but I bet you'll get more answers in the breeding forum.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

well, if she has already bred a week ago i would expect the amount to be smaller cause she will have already released alot of the eggs she had stored up, so prolly aroun 200? who knos man, kinda hard to predict stuff like this, but i would definetly expet less,


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

Actually, I siphoned the eggs this morning..it's more like 500, yet I am not complaining.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice dude! You should sell some for a little kickback profit!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hustlur said:


> Actually, I siphoned the eggs this morning..it's more like 500, yet I am not complaining.


 damn, well, shows ya u cant predict stuff like this


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

congrats on ur frys


----------

